# Any Thoughts on YT Bikes?



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

As I continue to do my due dillagence on a DH bike purchase latter this spring, YT bikes came onto my radar. They are a local Reno bike builder and their stuff looks pretty well set up, and a little cheaper than a similarly appointed bike. Anyway I thought I'd ask if anyone here had any thoughts or experiences, good or bad with YT. TIA.


----------



## fallingdown (Mar 1, 2015)

They just started distributing here in the US but they are big in Europe for their competitive prices.

I myself am looking into their CF pro model (dont want to wait till july for their alloy). I have yet to find a bike with that spec with that price.

Dirt mag review:

YT INDUSTRIES TUES CARBON REVIEW 2015 | Dirt


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

no personal experience but I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a YT


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Threw a leg over and did a parking lot pedal on my buddie's YT Capra yesterday. That thing is built strong and the frame looks top notch.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy one if the aggressive geometry works for your riding style.


----------



## fallingdown (Mar 1, 2015)

Info on YT Tues bikes is scant. Other than the odd German video or review. The consensus is -- and straight from the head of YT is that they are stable predictable rides. For a newb like me thats a plus.

Very long YT capra thread on mtbr if you are interested:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/yt-industries-capra-info-thread-pic-inside-900724.html


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

fallingdown said:


> Info on YT Tues bikes is scant. Other than the odd German video or review. The consensus is -- and straight from the head of YT is that they are stable predictable rides. For a newb like me thats a plus.
> 
> Very long YT capra thread on mtbr if you are interested:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/yt-industries-capra-info-thread-pic-inside-900724.html


I have a few friends riding on Tues since 2010, the bike rips. I've had a few runs on a few different model years and every one stands up to any big brand DH bike. Demo, Session, Gambler, V-10, etc. Stable at high speeds, ploughs through the rough but yet very playfull. Straddles the line between DH race bike and a freeride bike as it loves to get air. Tues has won DH bike of the year twice on UK's Dirt Mag. Plenty of reviews available. Plus it won at Rampage even though that's more rider than bike but, it won at Rampage.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was seriously considering a Tues since I'm local to Reno and could pick one up in person. Ultimately I was deterred by 650b, especially since I've decided to keep my 26er trail bike, I don't want 2 different wheel sizes on my bikes. Also they don't have much in stock that is currently available. Looks like most bikes won't be available until May to July. Not surprising considering the demand for them in the states, but still if I drop that kind of money I want to have the bike that same day, or at least know that it's on it's way being shipped. You may be more patient than me though. 

If I could find a pre owned 26er Tues in my area I'd be all over it.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, the Tues was what I was/am looking into. Still haven't decided yet, thanks everyone for your input. I take all comments seriously and appreciate your time to comment.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

For the record they are not a Reno bike builder. They are German owned, not sure if made in Germany or Taiwan, but Cam Zink is the acting North American distributor, and he is located in Reno. Both the Capra and the Tues have gotten rave reviews across the board, not only for value but for performance as well. The Tues won Rampage this year. By far, they are the best value complete bikes out there


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

csermonet said:


> They are German owned, not sure if made in Germany or Taiwan,


Made in Taiwan.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Made in Taiwan.


I figured as much, with such a competitive price and all...

Nothing wrong with that I might add. Taiwan has some of, if not the most, advanced bicycle manufacturing facilities in the world.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Just got my tax return and... you know, shutup! Might have to give Cam a call tomorrow...

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Gman086 said:


> Just got my tax return and... you know, shutup! Might have to give Cam a call tomorrow...
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


You eyeing the Capra or Tues?


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

csermonet said:


> For the record they are not a Reno bike builder. They are German owned, not sure if made in Germany or Taiwan, but Cam Zink is the acting North American distributor, and he is located in Reno. Both the Capra and the Tues have gotten rave reviews across the board, not only for value but for performance as well. The Tues won Rampage this year. By far, they are the best value complete bikes out there


Yea, thanks I learned that they weren't built here after I made my first post. Should have figured.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

RWhiz said:


> Yea, thanks I learned that they weren't built here after I made my first post. Should have figured.


No problem. I like your sig BTW


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

csermonet said:


> You eyeing the Capra or Tues?


Tues FTW! Already have an enduro type bike w/ my Bronson. Ideally I'd like something in-between for park riding that I could pedal back uphill at places like Black Rock and Post. Not a lot of 180mm travel bikes out there right now - best being Banshee Darkside but they're a bit too spendy for an aluminum frame!

Have FUN!

G


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> Tues FTW! Already have an enduro type bike w/ my Bronson. Ideally I'd like something in-between for park riding that I could pedal back uphill at places like Black Rock and Post. Not a lot of 180mm travel bikes out there right now - best being Banshee Darkside but they're a bit too spendy for an aluminum frame!
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G


My friend just got the AL Tues. since he's a carbonphobe. This new version is really, really sexy. It looks good on a computer screen but after seeing it in person it went from good to OMFG that thing is sexy. I sat there and stared at it for about 15 minutes just appreciating all the lines you don't see on a computer. Naturally he said the bike rips, after coming off of a Demo. I would get one too except I just updated my V1 Scott Gambler and I don't think that frame will ever give up. So maybe in 10 years. Or if I get tired of riding a 18.5kg beast.


----------

